# Critics read.



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Don't give me criticism unless I ask, that way I can filter out the insults - from the people who give genuine criticism, thanks.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Then just send the music privately to those who tell you what you like to hear. This is a public forum where you should be ready for negative criticism on your music that you post.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

dzc4627 said:


> Then just send the music privately to those who tell you what you like to hear. This is a public forum where you should be ready for negative criticism on your music that you post.


Again the idiot returns. There is a difference between criticism and insulting.

I've already recieved 1 infration just for DEFENDING myself against attackers like you. Going to get banned at this rate, all thanks to you people.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Just ignore or block such people.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Just ignore or block such people.


I certainly would if it blocked such people from posting on your threads, but I WILL NOT tolerate people talking behind my back or insulting me - in any way shape or form. I am on my deathbed (not literally) and so I won't let anyone bully me without a fight.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

JamieHoldham said:


> Again the idiot returns. There is a difference between criticism and insulting.
> 
> I've already recieved 1 infration just for DEFENDING myself against attackers like you. Going to get banned at this rate, all thanks to you people.


If you continue to call people names, the outcome will not be good. And it will, in fact, be your own doing. Nobody wants to see that happen. Please stop. Just put people you don't like on ignore.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

JamieHoldham said:


> I certainly would if it blocked such people from posting on your threads, but I WILL NOT tolerate people talking behind my back or insulting me - in any way shape or form. I am on my deathbed (not literally) and so I won't let anyone bully me without a fight.


When you defend yourself, if you must and I understand the need to, don't go to their level of maturity, just keep coming back in a calm and mature manner defending your art.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dzc4627 said:


> Then just send the music privately to those who tell you what you like to hear. This is a public forum where you should be ready for negative criticism on your music that you post.


You're a very mean spirited person, and your not helping people grow in their art by stating things in crude ways. All you are doing is lowering their self esteem and making them feel bad about themselves. Luckily, I am very confident in what I create and it makes me happy, and I am the first person I want to satisfy and if others enjoy it great, if they don't, they can kindly say so, or not say anything at all.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

We are a community, and should help each other grow like a family, taking criticism from outsiders in crude ways is more tolerable because there is no emotional investment.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

The bottom line is I will not ignore anyone, nor will I stop calling these "critics" out for what they are.

I could care less for this forum if I got banned just for telling the truth, which hurts. I would rather be banned than simply let myself get attacked and insulted at every turn and corner.

I'm not a coward, nethier am I being immature.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

JamieHoldham said:


> The bottom line is I will not ignore anyone, nor will I stop calling these "critics" out for what they are.
> 
> I could care less for this forum if I got banned just for telling the truth, which hurts. I would rather be banned than simply let myself get attacked and insulted at every turn and corner.
> 
> I'm not a coward, nethier am I being immature.


Then be it!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

On this thread page: http://www.talkclassical.com/46962-my-midi-compositions-4.html#post1269846 , just days ago *TC Administrator mmsbls* said this: "_Jamie posted some works. Others posted comments and criticisms. That's all reasonable_."

So you do not dictate the conditions of posting comments, Jamie.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Vasks said:


> On this thread page: http://www.talkclassical.com/46962-my-midi-compositions-4.html#post1269846 , just days ago *TC Administrator mmsbls* said this: "_Jamie posted some works. Others posted comments and criticisms. That's all reasonable_."
> 
> So you do not dictate the conditions of posting comments, Jamie.


I never said I dicate the the posting of comments, nethier am I a dictator.

Again, your idocy shows. How pathetic you are.

Even wanting to kill myself I feel superior to you.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Post #1



JamieHoldham said:


> Don't give me criticism unless I ask.


You certainly did dictate


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> You're a very mean spirited person, and your not helping people grow in their art by stating things in crude ways. All you are doing is lowering their self esteem and making them feel bad about themselves. Luckily, I am very confident in what I create and it makes me happy, and I am the first person I want to satisfy and if others enjoy it great, if they don't, they can kindly say so, or not say anything at all.


I'm not mean spirited. I can't say the same for the originator of this thread though, who responded to my honest criticism with personal jabs.


----------



## Jacob Brooks (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't see a single insult directed at Jamie Holdham. I see many directed from Jamie Holdham at others. DZC is right, if you post something online and someone else's genuine response is that it is very bad there is nothing wrong in saying so. Why would you want to be lied to?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

This thread is now closed.


----------

